
Building a Global Environmental Datastack for Climate Action - akulkarni
https://hackernoon.com/building-a-global-environmental-datastack-for-climate-action-7n5l3y3o
======
avthar
Interesting article!

Same company also wrote an interesting piece measuring the impact of COVID-19
on air pollution: [https://medium.com/blue-sky-thinking/blue-skies-in-the-
post-...](https://medium.com/blue-sky-thinking/blue-skies-in-the-post-covid-
era-51ce2115d45f)

